# Last Roll Call For Car



## ShadowSpear (Dec 12, 2010)

It is with profound sadness that ShadowSpear marks the passing of one of its own.

CAR passed away this weekend.  He was a long-time member and moderator  here, and many of us met him in person and had the privilege of calling  him “friend.”  He was also a retired Soldier who achieved the grade of  Command Sergeant Major in the Intelligence Corps of the U.S. Army.

 Additionally, and most importantly, he was married to another long-time  member and moderator here, Racing Kitty.  We ask that your thoughts and  prayers be with Racing Kitty, the families and friends, and those others  who are now feeling this loss.  I know many of you were close to CAR  and will have many questions.  This is not the time for those questions.   We will leave it up to Racing Kitty to provide whatever additional  information she chooses, when she chooses.   Helen, we are here for you.

 We encourage any of you who would like to do so to leave a post in this  thread.  If you have a funny story about CAR to share, or if you want to  raise a toast to a fallen comrade, or if you simply want to leave a  message of support for CAR’s family and friends to read, please do so  here.

 At ease Command Sergeant Major; the perimeter is secure, the troops are  fed, and your mission here with us is complete.  Rest now, and stand by  for further instructions. Until we meet again,

 Your Friends and Family at ShadowSpear.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Its with deep sadness that I found out of the Passing of the SGM who I aspired to be like in my own military career..

You will be in our thoughts and prayers always SGM.  Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 12, 2010)

Will Miss You Charlie Brown.


----------



## Seajack (Dec 12, 2010)

My condolences go out to Racing Kitty and the rest of CAR's family.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 12, 2010)

Rest easy Chris, you were a great man and a great brother in law.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2010)

CAR was one of the first people on ShadowSpear that I actually met in person.  It was at Ted's Montana Grill in Chrystal City, when I was up in D.C. on TDY.  He and RB were gracious enough to meet me for dinner.  It was a lot of fun.  I met him again in Fayetteville when I was stationed at Bragg.  I met Racing Kitty that day too.  I kept in contact with him via email and through the site.  I always thought he embodied all of the positive stereotypes of an NCO.  Look back through his posts and you'll see what I mean.  The Army and ShadowSpear were lucky to have him.


----------



## 104TN (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I never had a chance to meet you face-to-face CAR and regret even more what a crappy job I did staying in touch.
I'll miss our bouts of riling eachother up and back channel BS sessions. You've left behind an incredible legacy of long and honorable service to your nation, fond memories that will be cherished by your friends, and a profound sense of loss in all those whose lives you touched.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel very special and honored that Chris thought so highly of me to call me "Blondie".  It was a special nick name and Ill always remember the silly jokes and banter and general cutting up that went on here on SS over the years.  I will never forget "spending" New Years Eve with Chris, RK, RB, Jorgi and H2.  One of the best New Years for me, ever.  You will be so very missed Chris.  Love you..mean it.  "Blondie".


----------



## MsKitty (Dec 12, 2010)

I never got to meet Chris, but after a few phone calls from him when he first joined in SS, I knew he was an upstanding guy and sincere with people.   He found out I had a son in JROTC and he talked to him several times on the phone encouraging him, and giving him a kick in the rump sometimes.

I remember him telling me how he was excited about meeting Helen for the first time, and after that meeting, he said "she's the one".   You could hear the excitement and happiness in his voice.

He will be missed, and my son and my prayers are with Helen, his family and close friends Drew and his wife also during this time for peace and comfort.

RIP Chris, what an honor it is to have gotten to know you!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Dec 12, 2010)

My condolences to his family, friends and his extended family here on ShadowSpear.

"On the death of a friend, we should consider that the fates through  confidence have devolved on us the task of a double living, that we have  henceforth to fulfill the promise of our friend's life also, in our  own, to the world."
~Henry David       Thoreau


----------



## moobob (Dec 12, 2010)

I had the privilege of serving under car as a new soldier. Needless to say he made a lasting impression, and he made it clear that I could look to him for sincere advice and guidance anytime. I took him up on that offer many times throughout my career and he always pointed me in the right direction.

I count myself fortunate to have known him.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris was a great friend, even though we never met and was there for me through some tough times.

Helen, my family and I are thinking of you, the family and all of you that were part of his extended family.

Rest in Peace Brother, you will be missed but never forgotten!


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 12, 2010)

I am truly sorry for your loss RK.  I never met Chris and only knew him through this site, but in that limited relationship, I could tell he was a stand up guy.  Prayers out to your family during this time.

and SGM, thank you for your service and all you did here


----------



## Boon (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris was simply an all around great guy.  I was fortunate enough to meet him and hang out with him on a number of occasions; one time during a screening of Rambo :)  Obviously he was an enormous asset to our country, but was also extremely valuable to this site (not to mention was voted in as a mod every time he ran).  He will not be forgotten.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 12, 2010)

Rest easy, CSM.  You won't be forgotten.


----------



## Brooklynben (Dec 12, 2010)

Rest easy CSM - well done - and thank you.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 12, 2010)

Please allow me to offer my profound regrets and condolences in the passing of Chris.   Like many other, I never met him personally.  Through this site, I developed a admiration and fondest for him.   A very fine man who will be missed.


----------



## Dame (Dec 12, 2010)

I can only guess how much more dynamic of a person the SGM was face to face.  He and I had a few long nights chatting about our spouses and how the worry can take its toll. He loved Helen with all his heart.  I won't forget how quick he was to offer to talk "anytime" and I knew he meant it.

Thank you for your service SGM. Rest easy in the peace only God can give.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Dec 12, 2010)

RIP CAR... you'll be missed in this community.  Our hearts go out to your family.

Gunner


----------



## Teufel (Dec 12, 2010)

RIP CSM, you have been a valuable member of this forum in addition to being a national asset.  You will be missed by everyone here as well as all the lives you have touched in your long career of selfless service to your nation.  You will be remembered for your leadership, mentorship and compassion that you have displayed here and elsewhere.  Fair winds and following seas Chris.


----------



## digrar (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris, you've been taken way too soon. Helen and all of you that were close to him, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Dec 12, 2010)

CAR, I'll miss your wisdom... RK, you have my condolences.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris: I never met you face to face but I am honored to know you on Shadowspear and Facebook as friends. We talked a few times and you gave me some good words to live by and I appreciate that. We also ran the same street while @ Ft. Bragg. Rest in peace Chris and my prayers go to Helen and family in this trying time. Rest easy brother.

Layne (F.M.).


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2010)

My brother, my friend, my sounding board on occasion...  our plans to spend time together never panned out, but we knew each other like we lived next door.  We straightened each other out on occasion, just chatted on others, and verbally beat each other senseless more than once - and generally called when we needed to...  Your passing has left a hole in my life, but your being here for me filled others... thank you for that.  I'm angry as hell that you got taken away, and sad, and relieved.  We spoke of your dreams - the biggest that there would be 'no more need to keep new secrets' and the dream of the bait shop/convenience store where the beer and bait were in the same cold case.  We laughed and cried and shared long distance drinks on special occasions, we were and always will be family of a kind that most people will never understand.  We passed by each other numerous times during the overlap of our military careers, with out meeting in person, but sharing experiences - and living the close of the Cold War...  Then seeing the new version of it pop up as Terrorism and the current conflicts raging around the globe.

When you first decided to run for moderator, you asked me for advice...  what a laugh... All I could say was be yourself, use your SGM skills and your humor and bring the stick down to keep people in line...  you excelled as a mod, just as you excelled in your military career.

I watched, and was part of your courtship of RK, from a distance, but involved as sounding board, and secret keeper for you.  RK, you lost a man that loves you very much, still loves you even though the body no longer functions, because he loves you from his soul.  I don't know what else to say to you... We're here, whatever you need, ask.  If you just need an ear, call.

Chris, we all love you and cherish our memories of you...  you've left more holes in hearts than you could have expected.

I almost dread having to inprocess heaven, knowing that you're one of the SGMs that's going to be reviewing my orders...  but I look forward to seeing you then, and sharing that bottle of good red wine, a steak, baked potato and salad we always planned....

Until then SGM, rest easy.  You don't have to keep the secrets anymore, you're free.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Very well Said XSF.


----------



## Doc_K (Dec 12, 2010)

I never got a chance to get to know Chris on the same level that a lot of the people here have, and that is a tragedy in that I deprived myself of getting to know an exemplary, great soldier who, like so many of you, dedicated his life to serving a greater cause.

Still, all it took was reading the occasional post by him on this website to convey to me the sort of fine, great man that Chris was. He is the sort of man it would have been an absolute honor to go into battle with.

Words fail me here, RK. I know it doesn't even begin to ease the pain, but I am truly sorry for your loss.
Thank you for your service, Chris. This community and the world has lost a truly great person.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 12, 2010)

Well done P.  Well done.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 12, 2010)

Other people have said in a far more eloquent way what I could say. RIP Chris, I always liked our PMs. You had a good sense of humour.

RIP mate.


----------



## SexyBeast (Dec 12, 2010)

CAR, y0u will be sorely, sorely missed. Thank you for your service. RIP warrior. And Helen, you're not alone through this. Anything I can do to help please let me know.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 12, 2010)

Diane & I offer our condolences to Helen and the rest of SM Chris Raines, (USA Ret.) family.

Chris, I never got to meet you face to face; however, feel that in many ways, I got to know you here on this website, pretty well.

Adios, until we meet again on that big DZ in the sky.


----------



## Queen Beach (Dec 12, 2010)

So shocked to read of Chris's passing.  May he rest peacefully!

Helen my thoughts go out to you, your family and all here who knew him well!

_Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal._ ~Irish Headstone


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Rest in Peace SGM

RK, I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 12, 2010)

My immediate reaction on reading this was this is not a funny joke and I am not amused.

I didn't meet Car, only knew him from on here.  He was a great source of advise, like a typical old school SNCO firm but fair when needed but most of all he was humble and admitted if he made a mistake.  He set a good example.

I'll miss him, I'm sorry for Helen's and Cars families loss.  My thought will be with you.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 12, 2010)

Floored, saddened like the rest here and still in disbelief. We didn't always see eye to eye on everything Sergeant Major, but it was because it mattered. It mattered to him, much like where he came from, his service to his country and to all of us here.

_We raise a glass to his name,
Because he lived without any shame,
Now in peace he lies in restful sleep,
And his name in memory, we shall forever keep._

Sincere heartfelt condolences to Helen, his family and all those affected by the void now left with his untimely passing.

Blue skies always.

~S~


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 12, 2010)

I read the opening line and was waiting for the.... "just kidding"  Holy hell!  What did I miss?  He seemed ready to enjoy the whole rest of his life!

RK - So sorry for your loss.  No words can console you, but know we're here for you.

RB - Wow!  I remember meeting you and the CSM not so long ago...

So sad.  I really don't know what else to say... life is short, make the most of it.

Semper Fi, Chris - you are missed.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 12, 2010)

Stunned.  Saddened.  Hurt.  Shocked.  A little mad at the big guy upstairs right now.

I was honored that Car and Helen chose me to be one of the 'stateside girlfriends' to keep check up on Chris and be a sounding board for him when he worried about her.  Most of those conversations turned out to be him counseling me and being my sounding board in true SNCO fashion.

Watch over us SGM - we will miss you.

LL


----------



## Ravage (Dec 12, 2010)

When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see,
If the sun should rise and find your eyes
all filled with tears for me, 

I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
While thinking of the many things,
We didn't get to say. 

I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
and each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too. 

But when tomorrow starts without me,
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name,
And took me by the hand,
and said my place was ready,
In heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly loved.​​But when I walked through heaven's gates,
I felt so much at home
When God looked down and smiled at me,
From His great golden throne. 

He said, "This is eternity,
And all I've promised you."
Today your life on earth is past,
But here life starts anew.​​So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don't think we're far apart,
For every time you think of me,
I'm right here, in your heart.​


----------



## pardus (Dec 12, 2010)

Helen, I don't have the words, I'm truly sorry...

We'll talk in person.




Chris was a personal friend, someone I have a deep affection for, and whom I admire professionally and personally.

We got together a few times and hit it off like a house on fire, we had an instant connection.
He was humble, intelligent and wise.

I'm glad I got to see you at the last shoot Brother, I'm deeply saddened by your loss.

I knew someone had passed when I finally got to my phone and saw/heard all the messages, I was floored when I heard it was you.

The world is a duller place without you my friend.

We'll see each other soon enough...


----------



## elle (Dec 12, 2010)

May the expressions of friendship, admiration, love and support carry you through this difficult time and know what a special person CAR was to everyone.  My heart goes out to each of you and especially to Helen.


----------



## QC (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll always remember  your time in Sydney mate, may the road rise to meet you.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 12, 2010)

Helen, I am so very sorry for your loss.  My heart breaks for you.


Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush,
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I do not die.


----------



## Nasty (Dec 12, 2010)

RIP SGM, and prayers out to you RK.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 12, 2010)

Spent many an evening on a 3 way call with Helen and Chris. We lauphed are asses off for hours. Chris was alway's willing to spend the time discussing his or my problems, concerns, worries and general life stuff. He was a man of great wisdom and candor. At times he had a great way of telling me to "STFU" without having to actually say the words. I alway's saw the light after our conversations.

We both love Marshall University Football "The Thundering Herd" I'm sorry we never got to live up to our promise of seeing them play in West Virginia together. I'll see ya on the 50 yard line, but not today.

I'm sorry Chris that I couldn't have been more of friend to you. You certainly gave me more than I could ever give you.

Rest easy SGM Raines. Exit the door, I've got your static line !!


----------



## Headshot (Dec 12, 2010)

We'll all see you soon Chris, it's only for a moment.  In the mean time, watch your top knot.  Sleep easy Brother, we can take up the slack from here.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 12, 2010)

My condolences to RK and CAR's family......

I was glad to have met him at the shoot.  Proud to have parted as friends.  While the man is no longer there, his memory will last lifetimes.

I thank you for your service, sacrifices and your friendship.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 12, 2010)

I am at a loss for words.

My condolences go out to RK and their families.  I never met the man, but the little bit I messaged with him and read his posts, he came across as a professional and a soldier's soldier.  He was an inspiration to me and every time a controversial topic popped up, I always wanted to see how he was going to respond so I could learn from him and what he thought to make me a better person.

Rest easy CSM, you are a hero and an inspiration.


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 12, 2010)

Blue skies SGM. Save us a spot on the stick and look over us all.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 12, 2010)

It was an honor to have met you, even if only once.  You have shown me what a true leader should be and I thank you for that.  Rest in peace Warrior.

RK.......  words can not describe my feeling.  I am so sorry for your loss.  I am glad that you had the joy of time that you did have with him.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 12, 2010)

I never got to meet Chris but was fortunate enough to talk to him a couple months ago when he was visiting RB.   I'm shocked and saddened by the loss of such a great mentor and patriot.  Helen, I'm sorry for your loss.  The world has lost a great man.


----------



## Manolito (Dec 12, 2010)

I never met Chris in person but he helped me work through a problem I was struggling with. I will be forever greatful.
Helen if there is anything Ramona and I can do Please don't hesitate to ask.
Respectfully,
Bill
Prepare the road for the rest of us Brother.


----------



## skeeter (Dec 12, 2010)

RK I'm so sorry for your loss!
I never met CAR in person, but his post showed him to be a wise and fair man.
Prayers out

_"It is foolish and wrong to mourn the men who died. Rather we should thank God that such men lived."_ -- General George Patton​


----------



## Frisco (Dec 13, 2010)

He gave me a lot of advice whenever I needed it.... wether I knew I needed it or not, and he always found a way came across and sincere and kind.   I can't help but feel the world is a little darker today without him.
Rest easy sir, you'll always be remembered.
Prayers out for you RK.   My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 13, 2010)

Funny story.

While I was working at the VA Hosptial, Cininnati before being accepted to Medical School I happened on this girl standing in line at the VA pharmacy window. As usual I started up a conversation. There's not that many good lookin women that cruise the hallway's of the VA, if ya know what I mean ? After about 5 minutes somehow she spits out the name "Chris Raines" :eek: WTF ? Where are from again I ask ? She replies "Virginia, working in DC" As it turns out she's actually a member on this board and knows Chris very well. I got her number, planned on hooking up in the future etc. We chatted often over the phone and made plans for link ups when she came home to Cincinnati.

After this incident I immediatley called Chris and told him who I met in the damn Pharmacy line at the VA Hospital in Cincinnati. He just simply couldn't believe it !! :cool:

After about two years or so and many phone calls to this woman I accidently pushed her phone number early in the morning thinking I was going to have phone sex with Sheila (My current love interest) This early morning female voice answers and I start into my filthy talk. Bitch hangs up on me. :confused:

As it turns out this womans screen name and Sheila's name are right next to each other in my cell phone and I accidently called her instead of Sheila. 

I call Chris immediatley after recognizing the mistake. Chris is half asleep and giving me hell for waking him up so early but when I tell him of the damn mistake and who it was on the other end of the phone listening to my filthy talk he simply drops the phone and I can hear him lauphing his ass off and trying not to lose his usual CSM composure.

He never let me live that down and the woman actually called me and left a message saying "Hey Scooter, good to hear from this morning, but I just wasn't in the mood for that shit, maybe another time"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 13, 2010)

I still cannot think of what to post, so it may come out in bits...

I am going to miss him calling Pardus Pvt and sticking up for Rav the Polock NCO. He was a good man for sure, I never served with him, but always sent him PM’s of what a good NCO I thought he was. My first time on this forum was a shut up son post from him  and I respected him for it. Chris was one of the few members that stopped me dead in my tracks and made me think. The man knew his stuff and was one hell of an NCO (means something to me) I will miss him dearly.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 13, 2010)

To say that Chris was one of a kind is an understatement.  I remember when we first started corresponding here on the board.  He declared himself my "creepy internet stalker."  We swapped stories about how things had changed here in Suckville between his last tour and mine, and gradually we began to get to know each other as something more than a smartassed bomb jockey and a crusty ol' SGM.

He made me promise that when I got home, that I would give him a call.  I kept that promise, and soon we were discussing meeting face-to-face.  I was in a dark place then, and I guess he saw that better than I did, because once he latched on to the idea of meeting up in Fayetteville, he would not let go.  I kept trying to get out of it so I could just sit in the dark, but he wasn't having any of it.  Eventually, I realized that Chris had made some very good points, and we finally met at RB's house.  The rest, as they say, is history.

The more I got to know Chris, the more I saw not just an amazing soldier, but a truly amazing man.  He taught me so many things, showed me so much more than I realized was out there.  I met so many people who were able to sincerely say "This man changed my life."  It was humbling and overwhelming.  The reach of his wisdom, compassion, and authority truly can't be measured, but it is evident in so many ways.

He valued everyone here on the board.  Chris always enjoyed being able to help another soldier.  It was what he lived for.  And here, he found a way to reach out to so many people to share a laugh, or knowledge, or strength.  Pardus, Chop, Mara, LL and the Troll, Ex3, Scooter.... There's so many of you to list.  His fond memories of you all were always a source of happiness for him.  Oh, the stories he would tell....

RB, I can't thank you enough.  Your home was the backdrop of so many happy events that Chris and I shared.  He loved you and J most of all.  We both were so grateful to you for being there for us, putting a foot in his ass and mine when it was needed, and always being there with a good word and a great time.

We have truly lost one of our better angels.  Many people go their entire lives without even knowing someone who is even half the man that Chris was.  We have lost a great leader, a great soldier, a truly wonderful man.  And I am missing a part of my soul.

I love you Chris, and I always will.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 13, 2010)

My deepest condolences to you, RK.  I have only exchanged PMs with CAR on a few occasions and he was truly a great man - ready to give out solid guidance when needed.

Rest easy, CSM.


----------



## TheWookie (Dec 13, 2010)

My condolences, RK.

Rest Easy, CAR -- thank you for your service.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 13, 2010)

Some time ago Chris PM'd me asking if I remembered him from the time Mikey Long, another NCO, and myself took about 10 lbs out of his ass for listening to a conversation he should not of.  ("Specialist Raines...  do you want to become my FUCKING HOBBY?") Chris was one of the last people I expected to run across on line at the time.  I was even more astonished to learn that he stayed in the Army.  Since then I have learned that we crossed paths and were around Bragg more than once, just blocks apart.

One of the the things I have missed since retiring was seeing young soldiers grown and mature.  I still can't see the Chris I first met as 'mature'...  Just not there and I hope it wasn't.  Maturity takes some of the joy out of life.  Chris grew over the years; it's obvious from many of the posts here and the way he has touched so many of your lives.  That's been gratifying to see.

Helen I have no words of comfort that can ease or sooth.  Chris punched out way too soon.  He will be missed by many and not forgotten...


----------



## policemedic (Dec 13, 2010)

RIP SGM. Helen, your loss is the nation's loss, though you feel it most keenly. My condolences.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 13, 2010)

RetPara said:


> . Since then I have learned that we crossed paths and were around Bragg more than once, just blocks apart.



This has been my same experience with Chris.  To think, he was on the ground during CAPEX Gallant Eagle when I was jumping out of the C141B Starlifter.  At that time Chris wasn't BAC qualified and went as Advance Party.  To think we may have stood next to each other, maybe even talked, but never close enough to know each others names, let alone remember them after so many years.

So many of our discussions started with "Where you on this or that USREDCOM EX or CAPEX?"  and the answer was usually "yes, that jump sucked ass" or "Fuck that was one cold month out in the boonies" I know we crossed paths, but being in separate units we never knew each other at the time in question.

Amazingly we figured out that we had only missed each other by two Jump Master classes.  Hot as hell that year and we both talked about losing 15 lb's during that course @ Pope AFB.

Love ya Chris, miss ya.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn.

Chris, why'd you have to leave so early?!?  Although we only met a few times, I took something away from every encounter.  You were always willing to talk, listen, give, advise, and laugh.  Now I look back on all those times I had a chance to link up with you and I let "something else" get in the way.  I don't think you'd want any of us to look back with regret, but I can't help wishing I'd spent more time with you.  You are a true leader.

Helen, I'm so sorry for your loss.  The time we met at his secretary's townhouse it was very obvious how much he loved you and how much you loved him.  If there is anything I can do up this way PLEASE let me know.

Semper Fidelis my brother.  RIP.


----------



## Pete031 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rest In Peace CAR. Always the "brains" to the coversation.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris was a great man, a great soldier, a great friend, and a great step-dad…..etc…the list spans a few pages.

His testament to all of these is that he has friends all over the world. He is greatly respected by everyone he ever met.

This poem was written by Jorgi in Spanish. I’ve changed a few words so that it makes more sense.

​


> When a friend passes, he leaves an empty space​that cannot be filled with the arrival of another friend.​
> When a friend passes, it is a sorrow that cannot be​turned off.​
> When a friend passes, a star is lost which illuminates​the place where a child is sleeping.​
> When a friend passes, the road stops and he can begin​to drink in the spirit.​
> ...


​
It was amazing to watch Chris with Jorgi. Before he retired from the US Army as a CSM, his daily duties were to follow the orders of his immediate supervisor, a US Army officer.

Jorgi, being a retired 0-6 in the Argentinian Federal Police, was the closest he could get to re-living his previous career. They would talk for hours…..days….without a break. It was impressive to see Chris talking with her and to view the level of respect that he had for ‘his’ officer, even though she’s a foreign female officer. She shared a mutual respect.

Chris and I had crossed paths at no less than 4 different posts, although we never met. I started an email trail with him as a sort of bonafides when I came on shadow. We discovered that we had stayed in some of the same hotels in different countries, trained at some remote bases together, and all at the same time. We also discovered that we only lived about 5 miles from each other in Alexandria, Va. and that we worked on the same base, Ft Belvoir. We set up a lunch meet on Belvoir and became immediate friends.
From that day on we communicated almost daily and met many many times, not posted as link-ups on shadow, simply dinners/lunches between friends. Chris and I shared many problems, some resolved, some not. Those not are regretful, those that were are great memories I’ll cherish forever. The greatest resolve is that Chris found love, and a deep love that affected everyone on shadow. He found RK.

My deepest sympathies to his friends and family. His absence is felt around the world.

RIP Chris Raines.


----------



## Vegas (Dec 13, 2010)

RIP CSM CAR


----------



## rlowery60 (Dec 13, 2010)

RIP CSM and condolences to Racing Kitty and her extended family.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 13, 2010)

I will read this thread at home, I am so sorry I missed it yesterday and cannot stop crying right now.

RIP Chris...

Helen, you are in my prayers...


----------



## Poccington (Dec 13, 2010)

Although I knew someone had passed away, I couldn't believe it when I heard who it was.

Although I didn't have the personal experience of Car that some folk had on here, from reading his posts on here it was easy to tell the kind of soldier and man that he was. It's people like him that made me determined to achieve something in my career. The world is a darker place now, one of the good ones has passed on.

My thoughts and prayers are with you RK, as well as Car's family and indeed as the posts here show, the brother's and sisters Car had on SS.

RIP SGM.


----------



## ovicidal01 (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think I've ever exchanged any kind of messages with CAR, but I did pay attention to what he wrote.  I can't explain what it was about the man - why I paid attention, but clearly from the messages left here, he was Great.  I figure it's for that reason the loss of a complete stranger I've only observed, has harped a sad string in me.

I think, if someone like me - basically a nobody, was in awe of the man  from the least of exposure,  a place like heaven holds a special seat for  him.

I offer my condolences to RK, the family and to those that knew him.  My thoughts and prays are going out to you and CAR.

Rest in Peace.

Matt.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was so very upset yesterday when I learned of Chris' passing and I shared it with my family.  I read some of the posts and poems written here to my daughter.  She was inspired to write this poem in memory of her father, but I thought it might be appropriate to share with you all.


When you left this earth, you left me alone
You left this void, that I've had to fill on my own
Tears fell from my eyes yesterday and today
As I think of you and all that fades away

I was told you fought with honor
I was told you fought with pride
I was told you never faltered
I was told you never cried

No hero stands alone
Who stood by your side, brothers in arms.
But with an innate selfishness, I look only to you
Not knowing whether to remain in the past or to start anew

I hoped for a miracle, I hoped it wasn't so
Nothing will ever simple, until I let you go
If yesterday wasn't an endless road to follow
If today wasn't a bend to drive
If tomorrow wasn't a hill to climb
I might just survive

So give me strength
Show me a path so that I may rise
I love my fallen sailor, my guardian in disguise
I love you daddy, protect me as I close my eyes....
~K Blais~


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 13, 2010)

I heard about this Saturday evening as I sat in the USO lounge doing a volunteer shift. In the midst of the sadness, I couldn't help but think, there was no better way to honor his memory than serving our troops. (damn those invisible dust particles, they keep getting in me eyes).
Be welcomed in the Halls of Valhalla SGM, for a Warrior you certainly were. Rest Easy. RK, you and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers. Blessed Be


----------



## Wench (Dec 13, 2010)

I am truly saddened and my heart goes out to you, Helen.  When Mara and I were planning the DC linkup, we were wondering where car was and I even sent a PM, which went unanswered.  I believe I will leave it in my inbox.

Blue skies, Sergeant Major.


----------



## tova (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think words could ever sum up what a wonderful person he was - truly, a great man.
RK - my thoughts and prayers are with you....


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 13, 2010)

What can I say that hasnt already been said here...

Chris was a mentor to many, a friend to most but beloved by everyone who crossed his path.

Today I remember solemnly the day we first met as well as the last time we talked.

Rest Easy SGM...

Helen if you ever need anything I am but a phone call away.

James


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I couldn't edit my previous post so I'll post again.  Honestly after all the loss in my life you think you know what to say when another loses a loved one.  What I do know is that the love lasts, it never goes away...and  Chris's love will embrace Helen, her daughter and the rest of his family forever.

Helen, I read this often when a loved one dies...it's kind of comforting in a way.  If you need anything, please let me know.

  RIP Chris...


An Irish Funeral Prayer

Death is nothing at all.
It does not count.
I have only slipped away into the next room.
Everything remains as it was.
The old life that we lived so fondly together is untouched, unchanged.
Whatever we were to each other, that we are still.
Call me by the old familiar name.
Speak of me in the easy way which you always used.
Put no sorrow in your tone.
Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes that we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me, pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effort
Life means all that it ever meant. It is the same as it ever was.
There is unbroken continuity.
Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight?
I am but waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near, just around the corner.
All is well. Nothing is hurt; nothing is lost.
One brief moment and all will be as it was before.
How we  shall laugh at the trouble of parting, when we meet again.

Derived from a sermon written by Henry Scott Holland and delivered it in St. Paul's on 15 May 1910, at which time the body of King Edward VII was lying in state at Westminster (versions of this sermon have been used at many Irish funerals over the years).


----------



## Electric Eye (Dec 13, 2010)

I was in my office this morning when a retired SGM with whom I work stopped by and told me he had sad news. I was totally stunned when he said what happened.
I think it is a measure of the man when you realize all of the lives that he touched. I knew Chris as a co-worker, but can attest to the great efforts he put into being a Soldier and a leader. I know that the Army is better for his service, as I am sure are those who were close to him. I rarely cry, but this feels like a kick in the chest.


----------



## Rogue Dragon (Dec 13, 2010)

I had the opportunity to meet both Chris and Helen some time ago when they visited RB at our old office. 

My sincere condolences from me and my family to Helen, the family and to those that knew him. My thoughts and prays are going out to Helen.

Rest in Peace Chris.

You will be remembered.

Bob


----------



## JBS (Dec 13, 2010)

Rest easy, SGM.  A respected Cold Warrior, and a leader; to me you were a man of few words, but they spoke volumes.

We'll no doubt see you on the other side. Semper Fi


----------



## Scotth (Dec 14, 2010)

I wish I had profound words or a great story to share.  All I can say is the site and everyone who enjoys it lost a a great contributor while others have lost so much more.

RK you have my sincere condolences for your lost.

RIP SGM


----------



## hoepoe (Dec 14, 2010)

My sincere and heartfelt condolences to family and friends.

RK, i'm sorry for your loss.

Hoepoe


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Dec 14, 2010)

Electric Eye said:


> I rarely cry, but this feels like a kick in the chest.



that's a good way to put it for me, too.

I will always remember Chris as both an inspiration and friend.  there was never a situation he didn't have sage advice for, and there was never a time when he would leave you worse off than when he found you.  He made this place (the world) and this site better for his presence, and what a presence it was.  There is a large void where he used to be that will take a long time to heal.

Chris gave me the nickname "Witch Doc" even though I first heard it as "Witch Doctor" from crew chiefs in my flight company during my 1st tour.  it always sounded better the way he said it, and he never called me anything else.  it's a memory I'll always treasure.  He was the one person that, when I wanted to hear words of confidence before I went to the E5 board, instead gave me the words I needed to hear: "Just be yourself.  That's the reason they recommended you in the first place."  I credit him with being the reason I did so well at that board.  I also credit him with being the NCO i wanted to emulate the most.  he embodied everything the NCO creed is and was - not just a clever corporate policy, but the words that forge a legacy of service and devotion;  an oath to live one's life by.

it pains me to know that I will never get the satisfaction of hearing my glass clink with his, or to hear his voice rumble out his favorite toast - "to us, and those like us...."  it's with a heavy heart, wet eyes, and a cold glass that I type this impromptu eulogy.  Chris, you left too soon.  you were young, happy, and full of life and wisdom.  the world is a darker, emptier place with you gone.  And no matter how much time passes, you will always be missed by those whose lives you touched.  As someone put it so much better than I did - we are one fewer, and there are damn few of us left.

RIP Chris.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Dec 14, 2010)

I met Chris once in Alexandria with RB.  He was all smiles and acted like the big brother I always wish I had.  I remember his hearty laugh when he realized he could put his fingers around my girlish wrists, how his eyes sparkled when I told RB that we beat RB down to the pier on foot, and RB was on his Harley, because obviously I had been doing more work on my fieldcraft than RB had, and then RB threatened to throw me in the harbor.  I recall how he sent me messages when I needed to be checked, making me realize my mistake and at the same time making me feel stronger.  And how proud I was when he listed me as someone he served with.

Heaven takes the best of us early, and I know he is in a better place.  But I am selfish.  Right now I just miss my friend.  I want him back with us.

My condolences Helen.

I'll miss you big brother.  I'll do my best to make you proud, as proud as a CSM can be of an officer.


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2010)

Blue Skies, Chris. My condolences to your family and especially to RK.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 14, 2010)

Jorgi told me this morning that God always has the best players, we are but the second string.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 14, 2010)

The posts here speak volumes about the kind of man CAR was both in uniform and out.  It's obvious to this outsider that the world is a bit darker now due to the loss of a great warrior and an even finer man!
My sincerest condolences to his family, RK and her family and all his friends here and elsewhere.

Rest Easy


----------



## Wench (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Gypsy (Dec 14, 2010)

Former member arizonaguide PM'd me from another location and wished me to pass along his most sincere condolences and his prayers to all of you, and remembers Chris fondly.


----------



## Tricia (Dec 14, 2010)

May God rest his soul...
I am deeply sorry for Helen and all that loved and knew him.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 14, 2010)

Chris and I talked alot about music...  one older artist we both really liked was Robin Trower. and 2 songs were noted by both of us as being on our favorites list...  they are appropriate right now.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 15, 2010)

RIP CSM CAR. I enjoyed reading your posts. Thank you for your service to the country. You are now dismissed. Semper Fi and Carry On


----------



## Mother (Dec 15, 2010)

I just heard the news today and I'm deeply saddened.

RK... Big Al and I send our condolences.  We've met CAR on a couple of occasions and he was about the nicest guy we've ever had the pleasure to hang out with.  He will be missed.


----------



## lockNload (Dec 16, 2010)

RIP CSM and thanks for your service to our country. I never had the privilege of meeting CAR or speaking to him but as someone else already stated, I was always curious to hear what he had to say on here as I could tell he was someone worth listening to. I'm truly sorry for your loss RK and you are in my thoughts and prayers along with his friends and family.


----------



## buffalo61 (Dec 16, 2010)

RIP CSM.  I also never had the privilege of meeting CAR, and only on a few occasions did I converse with him.  But I did follow his posts, and from all of the stuff that I have read over the past couple of years, I could tell that he was not only a great NCO, but also a great man.  He will truly be missed, as will his words of wisdom.

Condolences to you RK, prayers out to you and also friends and family.

Semper Fi.


----------



## RENO (Dec 16, 2010)

*.*​
*"Now cracks a noble heart. Good-night sweet prince, And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest."*​
*. I'll remember you... my Friend*​
*.*​


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 16, 2010)

Rest in Peace CSM. My condolences to you RK and family.


----------



## EverSoLost (Dec 17, 2010)

I just got the message on this.

RIP CSM if it wasn't for you, I wouldn't be an NCO or a Soldier Today.

Condolences to his wife and family.

*These men with silver wings *
*Troopers from the sky above *
*In whom devotion springs *
*What spirit so unites them *
*In brotherhood they say *
*Their answer loud and clear, *
*"Airborne All The Way" *
*These are the men of danger *
*As in open door they stand *
*With static line above them *
*And ripcord in their hand *
*While earthbound they are falling *
*A silent prayer they say *
*"Lord be with us forever, *
*Airborne All The Way" *
*One day they'll make their final jump *
*Saint Mike will tap them out *
*The good Lord will be waiting *
*He knows what they are about *
*And answering in cadence, *
*He'll hear the troopers say *
*"We're glad to be aboard, Sir, *
*Airborne All The Way"*


----------



## Andraste (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry RK.  Words fail.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 18, 2010)

with RK's permission:



> There will be a memorial service for Chris this coming Sunday, 1500, at  Reger Funeral Home and Chapel.  For those who may be able to come, it is  located at 1242 Adams Ave.  Huntington, WV.  In lieu of flowers, we are  requesting that a donation be made in Chris's honor to the SOWF.
> 
> That was easily Chris's favorite charity, and when his mother asked me  if I knew what charity Chris would prefer, that was immediately what  came to mind.
> 
> There's a bit of a wait to get into Arlington at the moment, I would  imagine since combat casualties rightfully have priority.  Once there is  a date-time for that, I will let everyone know.



RIP My Friend. You were a great Husband, Mentor, Father, Soldier, Warrior, and Brother.

You will be missed.

If you are nearby, we hope to see you.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 18, 2010)

I wish I could be there but I will be making a donation in Chris's honour.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2010)

I won't make the service in WV but I will be going down to Arlington.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 20, 2010)

pardus said:


> I won't make the service in WV but I will be going down to Arlington.


I'll be there, too.

Stay strong, Helen.


----------



## Boon (Dec 20, 2010)

X3, I will be in Arlington.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Dec 20, 2010)

Chris you will truley be missed, you helped me when I was in a time of need from which your words of wisdom and friendship helped me when I was in a dark place mentally. Words alone cannot give enough thanks for your help and support. May you soul rest in peace with God.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 20, 2010)

Chris will never truly be gone, he lives on in our hearts and minds and will always look out for us. Rest easy big brother, we will meet again.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Rest In God's Peace CSM, Prayers Out.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Dec 22, 2010)

RIP CSM, you were great mentor and I am glad I had the chance to get to know you, and thank you for your friendship when in need. May God watch over your soul and I am looking foreward to meeting up with you at the pearly gates.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 22, 2010)

Let me know when the date for Arlington is firmed up, I'll be there.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris pm'd me about Louis Prima after I posted this.  I know you know why I post this Kitty.  I loved the conversation that night.





I think this is what most people would sing to Chris...I wanna be like you!  Get mad baby!

"It's true someone like me can learn to be someone like you".

All my love Bomb Chicka!


----------



## Dame (Dec 23, 2010)

This has been the best part of my day! Thanks Headshot. I agree.


----------



## dknob (Dec 23, 2010)

Rest in peace old warrior...


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry to be late, Kitty I want you to have my most sincere condolences. And to all who knew the MAN, keep your head up for he is in a better place, fighting another fight. Rest easy Sergeant Major.


----------



## parallel (Dec 24, 2010)

RIP warrior.


----------



## formerBrat (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have any grand words that would even begin to assuage the loss to his friends, family, colleagues, many of which are on the board, so I won't try.

All I'll say is my condolences, prayers and thoughts go out to Racing Kitty and the rest of Car's family and friends for their loss.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rapid (Jan 16, 2011)

I feel sad that I've only learned about this now... Unfortunately, I haven't been keeping up with SS due to a lot of work. No need to say I'm stunned. I don't think I'm the only one who never saw this coming.

car always seemed to me like one of the best guys on here... I never spoke with him as much as many of you have, but he's always offered great advice and insight to everyone on here, including me. Although he was taken from us too soon, it seems that he's led a great life... and I'm glad he found happiness with RK in his last time with us on Earth.

RIP, CSM. SS has suffered a great loss...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 18, 2011)

May he Rest In Peace!


----------



## peregrino_nica (Jan 22, 2011)

Incredibally sad news and deepest condolences to Racing Kitty.
CAR was always encouraging and upbeat and one of the few people around who actually realized the "cold war" wasn't always cold.
Had joked with him about having a beer one day, just shows never put things off.
Si Dios quiere tomaremos esa copa en el cielo, descanse en paz Hermano!


----------



## observation post (Jul 3, 2015)

RIP Command Sergeant Major .


----------

